# Who has tardak there rattie?



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

There is a chemical injection known as tardak which desensitises the male hormone for a short while. It is pacifically for cats and dogs but a few people in the rat world have used it for there rats its something like 0.1ml per 500g rat.

Anyway I have a naughty humpfrey and he seems to be going around ninja kicking sidling up and pinning down he does bog brush his fur and has pulled fur out of otis. But he goes around hunting out certain rats in the group and does this. In the cage he is fine it's only when there free ranged in the rat room. 
There was a day where he floored Otis in the cage but that's cuz they had all been out in the rat room and I think humpfrey was wound up.

What would u do?
Would u feel ok putting a chemical into a rat?
I don't want to neuter just yet, he's 7 months old so has a few more months of the hormonals. He is a lovely licky rat with me and my hubby.
He just seems to have his moments and then in the cage he'll be snuggled up grooming everyone in the cage 

Thanks
Amy


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Forgot to say he is booked in at 2.30 today so need any advice in by 2pm today please.
Ta very muchly x


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi there,

My rat Sam had a Tardak injection last year. He became very hormonal and started challenging the alpha, causing lots of confrontation.
There was a lot of foofing and aggressive body language and he was causing several fights.
He also became unpredictable with me and my boyfriend and gave me a nasty bite. As with your Humphrey, Sam was always worse with us when out of the cage and the excitement of free range and a nearby girls cage always seemed to get him wound up.

The Tardak injection really helped settle him down for a period, and after that we booked him in to be neutered.

He's now back to the lovely big squish he once was and I trust him completely  I have a huge soft spot for him.

Good luck with your decision!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you so much for your info I think I'll go ahead with the tardak injection today then apparently they need another one after 9-10 days so hopefully he'll calm down a bit.

He's not in anyway aggressive to us it's just the other rats he has a bit of a spat at when out the cage.


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah, I'd go ahead with the Tardak and if you see a difference, maybe consider a neuter so you'll have a happy group again.

A friend of mine keeps two large groups of males and did the same thing when one of them suddenly started causing trouble in the ranks. Similarly, he never showed any aggression towards people, just his cage mates.

De-nadding is fairly simple with a good rat vet and can be very beneficial to the quality of life of all involved.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes I know but I do worry about them being under anaesthetic.
I had a bad experience with my precious Gambian pouched rat and while she was being speyed (she had pyometra) she never made it out of the anaesthetic. I'm aware she was of an exotic pet but still it does make me wary and humpfrey is my heart rat.


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Aw, I know  I was worried sick with Sam and it wasnt a decision I made lightly, but it has been so beneficial to him and the other boys.

You'll know what's right for you and Humphrey. Maybe the Tardak alone will be enough to get him through this hormonal stage


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

That's what I'm hoping as he's 7 months now so maybe this tardak will last a couple of months for his hormones to die down after naturally.

It's causing the others to get arsey too I think they feel on edge when he starts.

Did u get any discolouration to the jab area?
And was there any side effects to your boy after tardak?


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

No, there were no visible side effects in health, behaviour etc (other than the desired effect )

There was no discolouration either, just a wee blood spot which was probably only visible because Sam's a Himi.

Sam was slightly younger than Humphrey and from the sounds of it his behavious was far worse. I'll keep my fingers crossed the Tardak does the trick!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for all your help.
I'll be taking him down in an hour app is at 2.30


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm just glad if I helped any 

Let us know how you get on!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I def will and yes you have put my mind at ease.
I did ask about this on the fancy rats forum but didn't get a good response or details but you have been super.
Thank you x


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Humpfreys had his injection he squeaked out when she did it poor little mite.
She said it could take up to 3 days to get in his system.
So I'll see how he goes and take it from there.

Had to take dooey along for some more Baytril as he seems to be suffering an on going resp infection  so shes put him on a 14 day course.

Both Boys are glad to be back home in there stinky pee hammocks. Lol


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Aww glad it went ok hope it helps his hormones. 
Hope Dooey is feeling better soon.
Nothing like a stinky pee hammock to make you feel better


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thing is a change them all today! 
Just been doing the lads laundry all 3 of my fuzz butt bunkers have been chewed and holes made here and there and the lining has been removed in some! Think it's time for some new ones  naughty boys


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I never had any experince ive only ever read about it once and even then it was abit rubbish. 

Fingers crossed it works, Wonder if they do a girlly one One of my girls tries to take on the world


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Well I will let u know the outcome.
Could poss work on females as it's hormones.

If it fails then neutering is the nxt step.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

blade100 said:


> Well I will let u know the outcome.
> Could poss work on females as it's hormones.
> 
> If it fails then neutering is the nxt step.


OO how much was it .. and did your vet have an idea of how long it would last etc.. Its defo something I would be interested in Rhoddi if it could prevent him having his nuts off..


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

The dosage is 0.1ml per 500g rat.

It can last from 2 weeks to a month maybe longer.
It can only be done twice though anymore and it can have health effects.

I'm only doing it this once then if he becomes really aggressive then ill get him de nadded.

There is also an implant that they do for rats but it's mainly for dogs n cats as is tardak. But with the implant it lasts 6 months.
It was priced at £50
Tardak is £13


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

blade100 said:


> The dosage is 0.1ml per 500g rat.
> 
> It can last from 2 weeks to a month maybe longer.
> It can only be done twice though anymore and it can have health effects.
> ...


decisions.. I hate making them.. to neuter Rhoddi is only £30.00, but what about the risk..


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

That is exactly how I feel about neutering rats.
Having that bad experience with queenie and her dying cuz of the anesthetic really has got me worried.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

blade100 said:


> That is exactly how I feel about neutering rats.
> Having that bad experience with queenie and her dying cuz of the anesthetic really has got me worried.


Big Hugs.. xxx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks hun xx


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

I just wanted to say that this has been a very interesting thread, id never heard of tardak before. Ive been quoted £120 for a rat neuter in the past - almost as much as a dog . I too would be worried about the anaesthetic. I do hope this has sorted him out though so you don't have to go through a neuter x


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi 

I'm glad to hear your boys are doing well.

I'll keep my fingers crossed that the Tardak gets Humphrey through this rough patch and a neuter wont be necessary!

x


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Just booked Rhoddi in now.. asked for this Jab but it depends which vet whether he will get it..If they wont give it then he is being left there to have his little almonds off..:crying:


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

momentofmadness said:


> Just booked Rhoddi in now.. asked for this Jab but it depends which vet whether he will get it..If they wont give it then he is being left there to have his little almonds off..:crying:


Why is that? Are they not comfortable or experienced in giving the Tardak injection?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

My vet had never even heard u could give it to rats and she tried to get in touch with the company that makes it but they were in a meeting and she even rang the exotic vets they deal with and they hadn't heard of it being used for rats but she said if I was happy to do it and at the 0.1ml per 500g rat that she would do it. I had to sign a form though.

But today well this morning humpfrey remains the same naughty boy hopefully come Saturday it will have kicked into his system.

On a good note the vets that are also in the same area who there partners with a man vet there is highly experienced with small animals and he's done a few rat castrations so that is where I'll be taking him if needs be.


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

blade100 said:


> On a good note the vets that are also in the same area who there partners with a man vet there is highly experienced with small animals and he's done a few rat castrations so that is where I'll be taking him if needs be.


That's good news  It's always worth sourcing a vet who knows specifically about the species. I take my cat to a great vet I know well who is 5 mins from my house.
By their own admission though, they dont see many rats or perform many rat ops so I take my ratties to a surgery on the other side of the city to ensure they always see a rat-savvy vet  They have so far done a neuter and lump removal for me (along with treatment for minor ailments) all with good results.

They were recommended to me after some research and they certainly know their stuff.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm watching this thread with interest, if it works I will be giving Noodle a go with it as I'm really not comfortable with him being neutered if it isn't really necessary


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> I'm watching this thread with interest, if it works I will be giving Noodle a go with it as I'm really not comfortable with him being neutered if it isn't really necessary


Remember it's not a long term solution though 

Is Noodle going through a hormonal phase? 

In my case, the Tardak definitely had a positive effect on Sam, but it was only temporary and I used it to give an indication if the neuter was worth the risk. Neutering was the best choice for us, although it was such a worry at the time and he did develop an abcess afterwards  
His behaviour was such that I think it was really the only long term option.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I know what you mean bernie. That's how I feel about humpfrey. He doesn't bite he just bogs up and sidles up pinning them down. He has pulled fur out though but there has been no bites as of yet. So like you if it's not necessary then he's not bring neutered. 
I'm really hoping this stuff works I should know by Saturday.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

blade100 said:


> I know what you mean bernie. That's how I feel about humpfrey. He doesn't bite he just bogs up and sidles up pinning them down. He has pulled fur out though but there has been no bites as of yet. So like you if it's not necessary then he's not bring neutered.
> I'm really hoping this stuff works I should know by Saturday.


Thats Rhoddi he hasn't drawn blood on the bubs but I dont want them scared of him.. 

*LynseyB*

My vets believe its for cats and dogs and have never heard of it being used for Rats.. (they will look into it for me though)

Now I trust my vets so if they dont want to do it then i will have his almonds off.. I will not be traipsing Rhoddi around stressing him out more finding a vet that I dont know to do it..


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

LynseyB said:


> Remember it's not a long term solution though
> 
> Is Noodle going through a hormonal phase?
> 
> ...


Yes I know, but if it works it will tell me if a neuter will calm him down 
Noodle is going through a huge hormonal stage which isn't helped by the fact he is plagued with URI's so he loses his rag very quickly  I just want my snuggly, happy, licky boy back


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

blade100 said:


> I know what you mean bernie. That's how I feel about humpfrey. He doesn't bite he just bogs up and sidles up pinning them down. He has pulled fur out though but there has been no bites as of yet. So like you if it's not necessary then he's not bring neutered.
> I'm really hoping this stuff works I should know by Saturday.


I'm really hoping it works for him too 

I wouldnt have had Sam done if it hadnt been necessary, but he was a danger and gave me a bite which needed stitches. Had I been paying attention to his body language I perhaps could have avoided that one but he was so fast and unpredictable and not the loving boy he had been. He was a complete Jeklle and Hyde....with big sharp teeth!

After the neuter he went back to his old self. I just dont want it to sound like I made a snap decision 

I look forward to Humphrey-Tardak updates!


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Yes I know, but if it works it will tell me if a neuter will calm him down
> Noodle is going through a huge hormonal stage which isn't helped by the fact he is plagued with URI's so he loses his rag very quickly  I just want my snuggly, happy, licky boy back


Yes, it should certainly help give an indication of whether a neuter would help Noodles 
And I know just what you mean...my Sammy was such a sweet character before those nasty hormones took hold!

Good luck whatever you decide to do and let us know how he's getting on 

xx


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

momentofmadness said:


> Thats Rhoddi he hasn't drawn blood on the bubs but I dont want them scared of him..
> 
> *LynseyB*
> 
> ...


It's certainly not as common, but it is now quite widely used for rats.

Like I said, my "normal" vet hadn't really used it for rats before, but my "rat vet" had given it on several occasions.

It's obviously your decision what to do and I'm sure you know what's right for your and your boy 

Neutering does work wonders in so many cases! It's up to each individual person to decide if the behaviour of their animal merits the op.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

just thought i'd best let you know how humpfrey went on the tardak injection.

he's still the same no change really still pins down and bog brushes his fur and chases so i will keep my eye on him and if he gets worse then he's having nuts off.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

blade100 said:


> just thought i'd best let you know how humpfrey went on the tardak injection.
> 
> he's still the same no change really still pins down and bog brushes his fur and chases so i will keep my eye on him and if he gets worse then he's having nuts off.


Well I took Rhoddie on wed and she didn't know she was meant ot be looking at the jab.. So i asked her to castrate him.. She didn't want to cause of his age.. And she believes its their personality not hormones at his age..So she said she would ring me back laters with info on the jab..
I went back fri had the jab.. She reckons with the rat metabolism it should take hold in two days but the likely hood would only last 2-3 weeks.. If it works she will then either castrate him or keep him on Tardak..


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

You cant keep giving the tardak injection it's not good for them!
The maximum you can give it for is twice and that's it.
This is what one person wrote who used it too.

I have since done quite a bit more research on Tardak, and found that it is used in Holland to test for castration. Also Tardak should not be used for more than a few months (3-4) as it can cause mammary tumours in bucks. I feel that Tardak is a good test to find out whether castration would work in a buck or whether other methods of calming and aggressor need to be looked at. Tardak is not like the male pill, bucks are still capable, although usually lose interest. It is nicknamed chemical castration in dogs and cats.

This is the web site I found it off
Tardak


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

well It doesn't seem to have taken effect.. She did say she thought it would be his personality rather than his hormones..

I have let the babies out with everyone.. And its only Rhoddi bashing them.. She didsay maybe I should neuter them.. but prob still wouldn't get him to accept them.

Cheers for the info on Tardak..


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

blade100 said:


> just thought i'd best let you know how humpfrey went on the tardak injection.
> 
> he's still the same no change really still pins down and bog brushes his fur and chases so i will keep my eye on him and if he gets worse then he's having nuts off.


Sorry to hear that it didn't have the desired effect 

As you know though, Tardak just gives in indication and a neuter would be much more effective should it be a hormonal issue.

Here's hoping Humphrey tones down his behaviour and gets to keep his nads


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

yes me too.

he's fine in the cage and on the bed with the others but put them on the floor in the rat room and he goes mental.
silly boy.


----------

